# Noch ein "knackiges" Thema



## RISE (6. Juli 2010)

So, jetzt brauche ich auch mal eure Hilfe.
Mein Rad knackt im vorderen Bereich und zwar immer dann, wenn eine gewisse Belastung ausgeübt wird, d.h. bei beim Absprung und der Landung. Es fühlt sich so an, als hätte der Gabelschaft irgendwie im Bereich der unteren Lagerschale Spiel. 

Ich habe das zuerst auf einen lockeren Steuersatz geschoben und vorsichtshalber mal alles auseinander gebaut, konnte aber weder am Steuersatz, noch am Rahmen, Vorbau oder Lenker irgendeinen Defekt feststellen, zumal der Steuersatz ansonsten sehr gut läuft. Neu fetten und zusammenbauen hat nichts gebracht. Das Ganze äußert sich seit etwa 3 Wochen und ist komischerweise mit gestiegenem Reifendruck (4,5 bar) deutlicher zu spüren. Klingt komisch, aber ist so. 

Als Anhaltspunkt noch die verwendeten Teile:

Rahmen - United 40
Steuersatz - Eastern integriert
Gabel - Fit Blade Lite
Vorbau - Thomson und zwei 3mm Spacer

Hat da irgendwer ne Idee? Das Rad läuft zwar, aber das Geräusch nervt und ich fürchte, auf Dauer ein ovales Steuerrohr zu riskieren und das muss nicht unbedingt sein. Ich lege mich eigentlich fest, dass die Geräusche aus dem unteren Bereich des Steuerrohrs kommen. Bei einem Freund besteht das gleiche Problem, auch hier betrifft es einen United 40.


----------



## Hertener (6. Juli 2010)

knackende Speichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (6. Juli 2010)

Knacken Speichen? Auf jeden Fall sind die fest.


----------



## Hertener (6. Juli 2010)

Meine sind auch fest. Vorne sind es aber nur 32. Da wird die Belastung pro Speiche natürlich größer. Bei steigendem Luftdruck, bei mir ~5 bar, gibt der Reifen bei normaler Fahrt kaum noch nach. Die Belastung wird dann von den anderen "beweglichen" Bauteilen mit aufgefangen. So z.B. den Speichen. Die reiben aneinander. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob das von oben, von den Zug belasteten Speichen kommt, oder von unten, von den Entlasteten.


----------



## RISE (6. Juli 2010)

Das könnte natürlich sein, besonders weil ja alles andere fest ist. Bei nem Kumpel ist es ähnlich, der fährt allerdings vorne und hinten 7,5 bar.


----------



## mainfluffy (6. Juli 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> ...der fährt allerdings vorne und hinten 7,5 bar.



Gruß an die Handgelenke!

Ich hab zum eigetnlichen thema auch keine andere erklärung, wie speichen.


----------



## streetpiratalex (13. Juli 2010)

wenn der vorbau vorne den lenker zustark anziet dan knackt dass so.


----------



## Infernal (13. Juli 2010)

Zeig mir mal wie dein Vorbau am Lenker zieht...

PS Nein, ich verkneif mir das Bild von "dicken Vorbauten"


----------



## RISE (13. Juli 2010)

Mein Thomson Vorbau hat zwar eine sechsfache Lenkerklemmung, aber das kann ich ausschließen. Hab heute nochmal etwas Luft aufgepumpt und das Geräusch war wieder verstärkt zu hören, allerdings auch mit dem Gefühl, als sei bei Gabel und/oder Steuersatz etwas nicht in Ordnung. Es fühlt sich beim Absprung serh wackelig an, allerdings ist kein Spiel vorhanden und beides ist optisch in Ordnung. 
Es hat auch letztendlich keinen negativen Einfluss, aber das Geräusch treibt mich in den Wahnsinn...


----------



## mainfluffy (14. Juli 2010)

wieder nen dummen spruch am anfnag.
kopfhörer rein und i pod aufdrehen.

hört man das problem nur oder spürt man es auch?
vielleicht ist ne kugel im steuersatz bisschen verformt/abgeschliffen und knackt ,weil sie nicht rund läuft(?).


----------



## RISE (14. Juli 2010)

Mit Musik fahren ist nicht meine Welt und löst das Problem auch nicht.
Beim Absprung fühlt es sich manchmal locker an, also auch nicht immer, wenn das Problem auftritt. Wenn ich dann aber den Steuersatz auf Spiel hin überprüfe, läuft er super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (14. Juli 2010)

Die Sache wird langsam psychisch.


----------



## DirtJoshi (14. Juli 2010)

vielleich die nabe?


----------



## RISE (15. Juli 2010)

Kann ich auch ausschließen. Die Speichen würden Sinn machen, weil das gehäuft auftritt, wenn der Luftdruck der Reifen erhöht ist und das auch bei nem Freund Sinn ergäbe, der immer mit 7bar rumheizt. 
Es klingt eben so, als wäre es irgendwo beim unteren Steuersatzlager/Konus/Gabel/Steuerrohr, aber dort ist eben alles in Ordnung, korrekt zusammengebaut und gut gefettet. Sehr mysteriös, es scheint mir ein Fall für Galileo zu sein...


----------



## DirtJoshi (15. Juli 2010)

vielleicht ist ein kleiner stein in der gabel


----------



## holmar (16. Juli 2010)

ganz klar psychosomatisch!


----------

